# [SOLVED] Stop Error 0x000000F4



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok, so my friend closed my laptop lid which put it on standby. I was like ROAR don't do that, I still want to be online, so I tried bringing it back to life, but it wouldn't respond to anything, not even pushing the power button. In the end, I had to turn it off the evil way (holding down the power button).

I turned the laptop back on, and I logged in OK, but I got a window come up saying that the system had recovered from a serious error. I went to event viewer and looked at the properties of the error. It seemed like something that would come up on a blue screen 

It was stop error 0x000000F4 parameter1 00000003 parameter2 85138da0, parameter3 85138f14, parameter4 805d11f8.

When I sent the error report to Microsoft, an Internet Explorer window came up telling me that my laptop crashed because it couldn't access my harddisk. How could going on standby do that?


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

See *Microsoft's MSDN Stop Error List*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330100


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

The code doesn't seem to be listed there... there was 0x0000000F but I think it's completely different.

Edit: I just looked at the page Dai gave, and it seems Microsoft don't know what's causing the error. Awesome  I hope it's not the motherboard, because then it means Dell are building laptops that are crap.

Ok, after further reading, it seems it could be my hard drive is set as a slave when there is no master... how odd :4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

if the laptop offers a non destructive recovery run it


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

I just tried reproducing the situation, and it didn't break this time. It resumed as it should. My friend must just be a jinx!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Stop Error 0x000000F4*

next time first try just closing the lid and then opening it again


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

I will do that.

I ran the minidump through a debugger, and it said that the process csrss.exe had been terminated when the laptop went into standby.


----------



## Dracia (Mar 19, 2008)

I closed my lid fully and opened it again, and the system came back to life as it should. When my friend closed the laptop, he didn't actually close it all the way, maybe just three quarters of the way down. When it's put into standby like that, I need to press the power button to bring it back to life.


----------

